# What to do with molted shells?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

What do you do with the molted shells in the tank? These translucent shells just lay around at the bottom of the tank. The shrimps don't seem to eat it. Do you find that the discarded shells can make the water bad if let around, or it is necessary to siphon them out of the tank? Any advice from more experienced shrimp keeping members highly appreciated.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I leave it. My shrimps seem to eat it.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

If you leave them, they should disappear within a day or so as your shrimp eat them. Even if they are left alone for a while, they shouldn't have an impact on water quality.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I leave them in as well, least till I do a water change. Sometimes the shrimp eat them and some time they don't. Either way I haven't noticed a difference in water quality.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If they eat them it's good for them as it helps replace lost calcium after a molt, at least that is what happened with my crays


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine always used to disappear so I assumed the Amanos ate them... but... if there were any around by the time I was doing a w/c I would remove them.


----------

